# Skin or Fur problems, pic attached, any help?



## Linus (Jul 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what this might be? Julia is an indoor cat although we do have two dogs that go outside. It almost reminds me of flea eggs that my dogs had once but there are no fleas to be found on any of the animals. This also happened last year in the summer but seemed to clear up through the winter. 










She also gets these lesions on her skin in the summer, could they be realted?










If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate a reply. 

Thank you,
Jen


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

looks like flea dirt to me.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The dogs could bring fleas in. You wouldn't necessarily see the fleas; they're pretty good at hiding. :wink:


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Yes, the black dust is flea poop. 

I use Revolution on Gizmo and it keeps away fleas and mosquitoes. You might consider getting some, but first you will certainly have to vacuum all your rugs and treat the entire house for fleas. Even if you get them off the cat, the eggs will keep hatching in warm places--even in spaces between the floorboards--and reinfestation will occur.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's a way to know for sure if that really is flea droppings. Get some of those little black clumps off your cat and onto a paper towel. Brush them off her fur or pick them up, however you do it, once you get that onto a piece of white paper towel or tissue spritz it with just enough water to get it good and damp. When the clump melts in the water, it will look reddish like blood if it is flea poop since fleas drink blood and therefore poop the blood they drink.

If you have dogs that go in and out, chances are good it is flea dirt and you'll have to keep some kind of flea treament on her all the time to keep it from getting out of control.


----------

